# Queen's awards



## John A Silkstone (Nov 11, 2010)

The medical services are still carrying on their great skills on the field of battle.

Military Cross:

Acting Corporal Sarah Louise BUSHBYE, Royal Army Medical Corps
Lance Corporal Daniel John FLETCHER, Royal Army Medical Corps


Queen's Gallantry Medal:

Lance Corporal Julie Elizabeth MAY, Royal Army Medical Corps

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service:

Lieutenant Colonel Jeremy Hart LEWIN, Royal Army Medical Corps

The Queen made the awards of the Military Cross on Tuesday the 9th Nov 2010.

well done Cpl Bushbye who gave a very good interview on Sky. She is a credit to the Corps


Silky


----------

